# thevapekitchen.com



## Alex (25/2/16)

Have a look at this unique range of juices.

https://the-vape-kitchen-2.myshopify.com/pages/flavorlist

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Wow... Seriously unique. Would love to try some of those

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (25/2/16)

Alex said:


> Have a look at this unique range of juices.
> 
> https://the-vape-kitchen-2.myshopify.com/pages/flavorlist


These sound fantastic. Would love to get my paws on some of these.


----------



## Alex (25/2/16)

*Bacio (Chocolate Hazelnut): *_This is our version of Nutella and it's outta this world delicious. Roasted hazelnuts coarsely ground into raw sugar and dutch cocoa to create a thick, rich and creamy Gianduja dessert.




_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

Most look pretty logical to me. Unlike the garish fruit and sugar avalanches locals are serving up (yeah I know cats are not going to like that comment but I dont care). 

Take my money! Been looking for this level of subtlety for a good minute. If you can pick out CUCUMBER you have a super sensitive palate. And if you go look for that taste you will educate your palate. 

Thanks for this thread. Great to know about these guys.


----------



## Alex (25/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Most look pretty logical to me. Unlike the garish fruit and sugar avalanches locals are serving up (yeah I know cats are not going to like that comment but I dont care).
> 
> Take my money! Been looking for this level of subtlety for a good minute. If you can pick out CUCUMBER you have a super sensitive palate. And if you go look for that taste you will educate your palate.
> 
> Thanks for this thread. Great to know about these guys.



I came across it via this reddit post https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/47jkn1/i_work_at_a_bm_and_i_am_so_tired/

"
I work at a B&M, and I am so tired... (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 2 hours ago by grapholalia worker at B&M

... of being sent the same four flavors in sample packs! We get calls constantly from juice companies that want to send us samples--great! Perhaps 1/50 of those samples is good, original, or interesting.

That's not my problem.

My problem is that EVERYTHING is either Key Lime Pie, Apple Pie, Blueberry Yogurt/Cakepop/Donut/Sugary Death Bar, or STRAWBERRY MILK! Come on, juice companies! I make juice in my store, concoct cool flavors, and I get tired of even my original-ish ones in a few days! I want weird flavors, awesome flavors, like The Vaping Rabbit's Hatter or Milk Man or Vanilla Almond Milk by Moo Eliquids or Pound It!. Something interesting, something new! I want to challenge juice companies to make things that we've never seen before. Because it gets tiring to vape on the same damn donut cookie monstrosity over and over again.

/ran"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (25/2/16)

some of them sounds yummy


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Yeeeaahhh... BUT the US juice industry has been at it for awhile. They are also very, very good at "dressing up" descriptions.

Add "artisan made" to your description. Google a fascinating sounding "apple" and throw it in the description of the type of apple you used. "Dutch Apple Pie" - you mean TFA or CAP Apple Pie with a bit more cinnamon? Chocolate made from the most Brazilian of Cocoa beans found in a certain part of the Amazon. 

The most unique, truly unique juices I've had are French.

Firstly the awesome Vaponaut line up, sadly gone.

Then @Andre gave me a taste of Thenancara Selene. At first puff I thought, what on earth is that? Its strange. Its wonderful. So I read the description, and STILL couldn't pick out the flavours. I was like "really, is that what it is?"

It is, I think Violet Candy with some sort of Cherry and Currant. It tasted like a beautiful floral fruit - delicate and perfectly balanced. Sweet, subtle yet boldly different - AMAZING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

Fizzmustard's Atrefact line is also amazing - totally different to the usual fare.

Thing is, a lot of those profiles being slagged off by the vendor above are very popular - in both real form and vape form, there's a reason for that, people like those things.

I also agree with the zombie - floral descriptions are very nice, but the proof is in the hopefully elaborate, layered & complex pudding. If that's what floats your boat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Fizzmustard's Atrefact line is also amazing - totally different to the usual fare.
> 
> Thing is, a lot of those profiles being slagged off by the vendor above are very popular - in both real form and vape form, there's a reason for that, people like those things.
> 
> I also agree with the zombie - floral descriptions are very nice, but the proof is in the hopefully elaborate, layered & complex pudding. If that's what floats your boat.



Ya no, I reckon Fizzmustard would be like a Marco Pierre White... Out there artistic type. You can see that the Artifact line goes completely in a different direction. He must be next level


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ya no, I reckon Fizzmustard would be like a Marco Pierre White... Out there artistic type. You can see that the Artifact line goes completely in a different direction. He must be next level



Yeah really great stuff. I spoke to them about distributing but they are extremely picky, even in the USA it's only available from a couple of shops.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah really great stuff. I spoke to them about distributing but they are extremely picky, even in the USA it's only available from a couple of shops.



That's a pity eh. 

Don't blame them - heard of many labels get used and abused and chucked in the corner when done, when they go through the 'major distributor' route over there, which made them big in the first place.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

Alex said:


> I came across it via this reddit post https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/47jkn1/i_work_at_a_bm_and_i_am_so_tired/
> 
> "
> I work at a B&M, and I am so tired... (self.electronic_cigarette)
> ...


Yoi speak my language Sir! Have you tried Moondust by Witcher's brew? I just got some today and... WOW... i read no reviews on it and had no idea what it would be about total impulse buy. I do not care to read a review and see what I am supposed to taste. I am just blown away. No sweetness. Soooo much character. Instantly makes me picture walks in the Knysna forest. I have zero reference for the taste. It is alien and unreal. Beautiful.

Funny you say donut monstrosity because the last bottle I got before this was the most overwhelming "donut" experience ever. More like being hit in the face with a club made from sweetness and death lol... but Moondust... just... wow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yoi speak my language Sir! Have you tried Moondust by Witcher's brew? I just got some today and... WOW... i read no reviews on it and had no idea what it would be about total impulse buy. I do not care to read a review and see what I am supposed to taste. I am just blown away. No sweetness. Soooo much character. Instantly makes me picture walks in the Knysna forest. I have zero reference for the taste. It is alien and unreal. Beautiful.
> 
> Funny you say donut monstrosity because the last bottle I got before this was the most overwhelming "donut" experience ever. More like being hit in the face with a club made from sweetness and death lol... but Moondust... just... wow...



Everything from Witchers Brew is good!
And Rocket Sheep, same company.


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

I love blackbird. Moondust is pretty good too, both are pretty sweet (in both senses) IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

Alex said:


> I came across it via this reddit post https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/47jkn1/i_work_at_a_bm_and_i_am_so_tired/
> 
> "
> I work at a B&M, and I am so tired... (self.electronic_cigarette)
> ...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> I love blackbird. Moondust is pretty good too, both are pretty sweet (in both senses) IMO


And me and this really sweet lady at vape mob both agreed yours is the only local juice up to standards. Even if we would like something a little less sweet hint hint nudge nudge...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Everything from Witchers Brew is good!
> And Rocket Sheep, same company.


Really? Same people?! No wonder my cupboard is full of both lol. Guess I am supporting one dude in the end. Wow. I did not realize my palate was that elitist.


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> And me and this really sweet lady at vape mob both agreed yours is the only local juice up to standards. Even if we would like something a little less sweet hint hint nudge nudge...



Thanks. The average palate likes sweet. Just look at the food / sweets / beverage industry, everything is loaded with sugar.

An awesome ADV for me is based on an idea of fizzmustard's - basically grapefruit & rosemary, tart & slightly bitter - yum!
Most people I've given it to don't dig it though 

EDIT:

Didn't know rocket sheep was the same company as witcher's. 
Haven't had a rocket sheep that I really enjoyed yet. 
Witcher's on the other hand is stellar.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Really? Same people?! No wonder my cupboard is full of both lol. Guess I am supporting one dude in the end. Wow. I did not realize my palate was that elitist.


Yeah. 

They do make really good and unique stuff.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Thanks. The average palate likes sweet. Just look at the food / sweets / beverage industry, everything is loaded with sugar.
> 
> An awesome ADV for me is based on an idea of fizzmustard's - basically grapefruit & rosemary, tart & slightly bitter - yum!
> Most people I've given it to don't dig it though
> ...


Yeah Witchers had been bit of an education for me to be very honest. Next level of subtlety. Rocket sheep - I love the Purple Alien. It is pretty much as sweetie like as I go. Hits the spot in the right moment.

Have you tried Torus? It is kinda like a cross between Debbie and Smackaroon. A Rocket Sheep creation. I like it but... i kinda wish I wasnt still tasting it after half an hour lol...

I like your idea with the grapefruit and rosemary. II think the simplicity of the idea has looooaaaads of merit. Perhaps just 'remix' it until it suits a wider range of palates? Just tossing idead in the air but maybe things like grapefruit and buchu, or mandarin and rosemary... you get my drift. And ewhere grapefruit is involved... thinking back to christmas at my grannys house... ice cream. Grapefruit and pawpaw are sooooo nicely tamed by ice cream!

Keep working that idea I for one am quite happy to see this kind of thinking from a reputable mixologist.

EDIT: My phone remix3s letters at random will. I apologise for the rampant typos.


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Alex said:


> Have a look at this unique range of juices.
> 
> https://the-vape-kitchen-2.myshopify.com/pages/flavorlist



Have moved this thread to "General E-Liquid Talk"
@Alex, hope you dont mind
It was originally posted in the Top Eliquid forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/2/16)

That Opus range has between 25 and 30 ingredients!!!


----------

